# Problemas con video [Solved]

## natrix

Hola genturiones!!!!

Estoy realizando una nueva instalación de gentoo y tengo problemas con el video. El problema es que no puedo usar OpenGL y solo me deja usar XRender. Esta es la placa de video.

```
# lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

make.conf 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"
```

El kernel lo configuré según el handbook para video Intel. En el arranque me salta este error (en rojo):

```
ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: [drm] GPU crash dump saved to /sys/class/drm/card0/error

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: [drm] GPU hangs can indicate a bug anywhere in the entire gfx stack, including userspace.

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: [drm] Please file a _new_ bug report on bugs.freedesktop.org against DRI -> DRM/Intel

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: [drm] drm/i915 developers can then reassign to the right component if it's not a kernel issue.

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: [drm] The gpu crash dump is required to analyze gpu hangs, so please always attach it.

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915: render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   IPEIR: 0x00000000

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   IPEHR: 0x01000000

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   INSTDONE_0: 0xfffffffe

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   INSTDONE_1: 0xffffffff

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   INSTDONE_2: 0x00000000

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   INSTDONE_3: 0x00000000

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   INSTPS: 0x0001e000

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   ACTHD: 0x00000028

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915: page table error

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: i915:   PGTBL_ER: 0x00000002

ago 04 10:59:10 localhost kernel: [drm:i915_report_and_clear_eir] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking
```

Hay algo que estoy haciendo mal?

Ayúdenme que es la PC de un amigo que lo convenci de que se pasara a nuestro bando  :Smile: Last edited by natrix on Fri Dec 05, 2014 12:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Comprueba que tengas el soporte AGP para Intel activado en el núcleo (AGP y AGP_INTEL).

----------

## natrix

Hola quilosaq, gracias por tu tiempo!

Si, tengo ambas opciones. También tengo activa la opción modesetting como leí en post con problemas semejantes.

----------

## gringo

seguro que necesitas VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915" ?

has probado con poner solo VIDEO_CARDS="intel" ?

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola gringo! gracias por responder!

Probé con ambas alternativas (con y sin i915) pero nada. Ni siquiera se de que generación es la placa, el lspci es escueto y el lshw también (no me si cuenta de ponerlo antes)....

```
        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             version: 03

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

             configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

             resources: irq:43 memory:d0000000-d03fffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:f140(size=8)

```

????

----------

## pelelademadera

pasa el procesador que tiene la pc, con eso sacamos aproximadamente el chipstet, y con el chipset, los graficos que van...

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola gringo! gracias por responder!
> 
> Probé con ambas alternativas (con y sin i915) pero nada. Ni siquiera se de que generación es la placa, el lspci es escueto y el lshw también (no me si cuenta de ponerlo antes)....
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perdon, es un g41/g45 o alguno de la serie 4

esto te va a servir:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/tutorial-getting-the-intel-driver-to-work-in-gentoo-871596/

----------

## natrix

Hola pelelademadera:

Muchas gracias por el link!!!

Pero lamento decir que tampoco funciona, acá va la salida final:

```
# glxinfo | grep rendering

libGL error: failed to load driver: i965

libGL error: Try again with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose for more details.

direct rendering: Yes 
```

Había intentado algo muy parecido siguiendo http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Hardware_3D_acceleration_guide pero tampoco nada. En ambos casos ni siquiera cambia el error mostrado al comienzo del post.

Alguna otra idea?

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> # glxinfo | grep rendering
> 
> libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
> ...

 Puede que necesites el paquete x11-libs/libva-intel-driver

----------

## pelelademadera

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola pelelademadera:
> 
> Muchas gracias por el link!!!
> 
> Pero lamento decir que tampoco funciona, acá va la salida final:
> ...

 

desactiva el enable modeseting by default en el kernel

----------

## natrix

Nada muchachos!!! Esta dura la cosa.

"x11-libs/libva-intel-driver" no tengo instalado y por las dudas lo reinstalé.

El modesetting desactivado fue para peor, el error seguía y me bajó la resolución.

Corrí el "emerge @x11-module-rebuild" por las dudas pero tampoco.

????

----------

## esteban_conde

Reinstala mesa y mesa-progs con las nuevas USE en ocasiones cosas pequeñas provocan que se regenere la parte que atañe a tu problema.

----------

## natrix

Hola esteban_conde:

Lo voy a hacer, solo una duda, no entiendo bien a que te refieres con "nuevas USEs" ¿te refieres a las actuales de mi make.conf?

Gracias a todos por sus consejos!!! En el handbook no se veía tan complicado, jeje

----------

## esteban_conde

De momento por el post de gringo veo que has suprimido la i965 de vídeo cards aunque se que no es correcto considerarla una USE al cambiarla se supone que actua de forma parecida y si no está considerada una use al uso (siempre siguiendo la mis experiencias y leer fuera de este foro poquito) es por llamar la atención como se hace con linguas que si te fijas cuando te muestra las uses del ebuild salen todas con el signo negativo excepto la del idioma que hayas seleccionado.

¡Ah! ojo a las uses que portage te obliga a poner en /etc/portage/package.use/atomo que no solo afectan a ese paquete y pueden dar lugar a (en muy raras ocasiones cuando es una instalación limpia, pero en mi caso siempre actualizo y lo primero que hago es borrar todo lo que esté en excepto el make.conf si no están allí las uses especificas, da más trabajo pero es más seguro) que otro paquete necesite o compile mal se depende del paquete en cuestión.

Para segurame yo compilaria con emerge -uDN mesa y si te dice que tienes la última suprime esas directivas para que lo compile si o si.

----------

## natrix

Perfecto!!!. En estos días lo voy a estar probando. 

Es muy interesante tu comentario, no había prestado atención a eso salvo para casos muy particulares en que sabía bien lo que necesitaba. Lo voy a tener presente para el futuro!!!!

Por otro lado, releyendo el hilo, en el "journalctl" el error aparece con el driver de i915, pero en el "glxinfo" el error aparece con i965. Que significa eso?

Volviendo al tema de la USEs, estas son las USEs del driver:

```
# equery u xf86-video-intel

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.21.15:

 U I

 + + dri    : Enable direct rendering: used for accelerated 3D and some 2D, like DMA

 - - glamor : Enable Glamor OpenGL 2D acceleration

 + + sna    : Enable SandyBridge's New Acceleration (useful on all chipsets, not just SandyBridge)

 + + udev   : Enable virtual/udev integration (device discovery, power and storage device support, etc)

 - - uxa    : Enable UMA Acceleration Architecture

 - - xvmc   : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

```

Me haría falta agregar/cambiar alguna para la placa en cuestión?

Nuevamente gracias a todo el foro!!!!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ uname -r
> 
> 3.13.2-gentoo

 

 *Quote:*   

>  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                                             │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                           -*- VGA Arbitration                                                                                              │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                           (16)  Maximum number of GPUs                                                                                     │ │  
> ...

 esta es la salida que me da make menuconfig del kernel que listo arriba.

Este kernel funciona en expansion seagate SD listo para arrancar con graficos tanto en intel como ati como nvidia la verdad es que está probado en esos tres pero puede que funcione en alguno más, te sugiero que compruebes eso ya que la salida de "equery u xf86-video-intel " me contesta lo mismo que a ti.

----------

## natrix

Anda!!!! Cargué todos los drivers como mostró esteban_conde, no se cual de todos los drivers será pero ya no aparece el error:

```
# journalctl -b | grep 915

ago 12 17:25:39 localhost kernel: i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

ago 12 17:25:39 localhost kernel: i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

ago 12 17:25:39 localhost kernel: i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

ago 12 17:25:39 localhost kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
```

El problema es que kwin me sigue arrojando error cuando elijo opengl y me regresa a xrender. Originalmente pensé que el error era causado por esto pero parece que no.

Busque en otros hilos pero no encontré nada que se aplique a esto.

Alguien sabe que estoy haciendo mal?

----------

## esteban_conde

Un vistazo al mismo kernel para el disco duro interno:  *Quote:*   

> <M> Nouveau (nVidia) cards                                       │ │  
> 
>   │ │    (5)   Maximum debug level                                        │ │  
> 
>   │ │    (3)   Default debug level                                        │ │  
> ...

 

[quote="el mismo si selecciono intel 8xx/9xx.."

 [*]   Support for backlight control                              │ │  

  │ │    < > Intel I810                                                   │ │  

  │ │    <M> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics                            │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable modesetting on intel by default (NEW)               │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for the modesettting intel driv│ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by│ │  

  │ │    < > Matrox g200/g400                                             │ │  

  │ └────v(+)──────────────────────────────────[/quote]

fijate en que se ha auto seleccionado  [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for the modesettting intel driv; esto e posiblemente lo que te sobra a ti.

----------

## natrix

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta! Y muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de mostrar todos los detalles, es este punto me hacen falta!!!

Te cuento que hice lo que comentaste y cuando reinicie el equipo, en el instante en que se cargan los driver, se apaga el monitor, jajja. Si, así es!! entra como en suspendido pero todo muerto, jajaa

Hice un intento fallido de volver a agrega el video_i915 y reinstalar el mesa como mencionaste pero nada.

Alguna idea??? esto me supera....

----------

## esteban_conde

Echa un vistazo a esta página si no la has visto ya.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics#Module-based_Powersaving_Options

Hay más de un caso parecido al tuyo en otros foros pero no he visto respuesta válida todavía.

----------

## esteban_conde

He ido mirando una serie de posts sobre el tema y en la siguiente direccion parece que se resuelve el problema añadiendo una directiva a la linea del kernel, leelo con atención pues aunque el post es de 2012 ya trabajan con kernel-serie-3.x.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-911266-start-0.html

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Otra vez por acá, sigo sin dar con la solución. Leí el primer link que me pasaste y habilité algunas de las opciones que mencionan para el "i915.conf" pero nada. Por las dudas acá arrojo las salidas de las configuraciones; como mencioné antes, el tema video no es lo mio así que acepto recomendaciones:

```
# for i in /sys/module/i915/parameters/*; do echo $i=$(cat $i); done

/sys/module/i915/parameters/disable_power_well=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/enable_hangcheck=Y

/sys/module/i915/parameters/enable_ips=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/enable_pc8=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/enable_psr=0

/sys/module/i915/parameters/fastboot=N

/sys/module/i915/parameters/fbpercrtc=0

/sys/module/i915/parameters/i915_enable_fbc=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/i915_enable_ppgtt=-1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/i915_enable_rc6=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/invert_brightness=0

/sys/module/i915/parameters/lvds_channel_mode=0

/sys/module/i915/parameters/lvds_downclock=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/lvds_use_ssc=-1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/modeset=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/panel_ignore_lid=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/pc8_timeout=5000

/sys/module/i915/parameters/powersave=1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/prefault_disable=N

/sys/module/i915/parameters/preliminary_hw_support=0

/sys/module/i915/parameters/reset=Y

/sys/module/i915/parameters/semaphores=-1

/sys/module/i915/parameters/vbt_sdvo_panel_type=-1
```

Por la opción del segundo link ya lo había intentado, fue uno de mis tantos intentos fallido. Estas son otras opciones que intenté:

```
acpi=force i915.modeset=1 i915.lvds_use_ssc=0 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1
```

Alguna otra idea?

Esteban_conde: Nuevamente muchas gracias por tu preocupación!!!

----------

## esteban_conde

Recuerdo vagamente que cuando configuré el disco duro externo tuve que configurarlo entre otros con un laptop que tenía una intel pero cosa curiosa (siento no poder ser claro del todo pero hace bastante tiempo y no recuerdo los detalles) con un sistema operativo me identificaba la tarjeta como nvidia y con otro como intel no tuve problemas después de saber esto ya que en cuanto supe que era una intel como nouveau estaba ya compilado para otro PC no tuve más que compilar intel + xf86-video-intel.

Te sugiero que si tienes posibilidad eches un vistazo a los drivers que traía con W$.  

Siento no ser de más ayuda.

----------

## natrix

Es muy interesante lo que planteas, ya que el error original se solucionó al agregar drivers nuevos al kernel, es probable que me falte sus emerge correspondientes. En la próxima voy a sumar los drivers nouveau a ver que pasa. Antes de instalar gentoo le eche un vistazo al winbug$7 y el video tenía solo driver intel.

Muchas gracias por todo esteban_conde, fue inevitable aprender mucho con esto, después de todo esa es la magia de gentoo.

En unos días les voy a estar contando como me fue!!!

----------

## natrix

Hola gente, acá estoy de vuelta con el problema de video:

Hice el ultimo intento sumando drivers nouveau, ati y matrox, pero nada. El kwin me sigue tirando error con los opengl y cae en xrender.

Muchas gracias a todo por tu su ayuda!! a pesar de todo aprendí mucho.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

De casualidad me puse a leer el post, creo que tu problema se soluciona poniendo en make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel"

Yo lo tengo así y no se si tu ya lo intestaste, me perdí en el amplio mundo de los post.

Saludos.

----------

## natrix

Hola edgar_uriel84:

Lamento decir ya lo había intentado, fue uno de los tantos prueba-error que hice antes de abrir el hilo. Al comienzo ni siquiera sabia de que generación era la placa así que también lo intenté.

Muchas gracias por tu preocupación

----------

## natrix

Finalmente lo resolví, el problema está en que la versión de mesa y video-intel estable no soporta los dirvers que opengl requiere. Lo arreglé con las siguientes versiones:

```
=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.905-r1 ~amd64

=media-libs/mesa-10.1.3  ~amd64
```

Gracias a todos por su tiempo!!!

----------

## colo-des

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> De casualidad me puse a leer el post, creo que tu problema se soluciona poniendo en make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel"
> 
> Yo lo tengo así y no se si tu ya lo intestaste, me perdí en el amplio mundo de los post.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Me ha pasado lo mismo instalando gentoo testing en una notebook sony vaio, poniendo "i965 intel" anduvo perfecto

Para que ande el opengl si mal no recuerdo, hay que activar el USE classic de mesa.

Había seguido esta guía, en mi caso fue un Gen6 	Sandy Bridge y me dio el opengl 3.1, volaba esa notebook de un amigo.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

Saludos

----------

